# Savings tiers?



## redseal (Oct 31, 2011)

I have come across a few posts where people are talking about savings tiers 1,2,3,4.. what does this mean? Im assuming 1- emergency fund 2-retirement etc? Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Paging the-royal-mail. Please report to this thread immediately. Again, paging the-royal-mail.

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/member.php?u=3972


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

This topic has been covered numerous times. Please use the search functionality instead.


----------



## redseal (Oct 31, 2011)

slacker said:


> This topic has been covered numerous times. Please use the search functionality instead.


My apologies, will do.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

redseal said:


> My apologies, will do.


And please don't ever quote the post above you. I suggest fixing that up before the quote/3-tiered police gets here.


----------



## redseal (Oct 31, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> And please don't ever quote the post above you. I suggest fixing that up before the quote/3-tiered police gets here.


Definately, I will keep that in mind lol


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

redseal said:


> Definately, I will keep that in mind lol


There is no A in "definitely". Unless you meant Defiantly.  I kind of hope you did.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> redseal said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies, will do.
> ...


Haha... Irony is awesome.

Just for kicks, I'm going to quote the post above mine. Even though I have nothing to add to it.



crazyjackcsa said:


> There is no A in "definitely". Unless you meant Defiantly.  I kind of hope you did.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Barwelle said:


> Haha... Irony is awesome.
> 
> Just for kicks, I'm going to quote the post above mine. Even though I have nothing to add to it.


+1


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> Paging the-royal-mail. Please report to this thread immediately. Again, paging the-royal-mail.





Four Pillars said:


> And please don't ever quote the post above you. I suggest fixing that up before the quote/3-tiered police gets here.





redseal said:


> Definately, I will keep that in mind lol





Barwelle said:


> Haha... Irony is awesome.
> 
> Just for kicks, I'm going to quote the post above mine. Even though I have nothing to add to it.





Four Pillars said:


> +1


Quick does anyone have a defibrillator?? TRM seems to be under cardiac arrest!


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I actually laughed out loud at modes post. No doubt TRM is developing a twitch as we speak.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

But now it's a new page and nobody knows what you're referring to?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> but now it's a new page and nobody knows what you're referring to?


don't you dare suggest quoting has a function


----------



## redseal (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, you guys sure know how to welcome a new member! Is this some kind of initiation?! (I wonder is I spelled that right..)


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Let's see...called out the new member for not searching, quoting, and spelling/grammar. Check check check. Are we missing anything else?


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> Let's see...called out the new member for not searching, quoting, and spelling/grammar. Check check check. Are we missing anything else?


Forgot to accuse new member of posing as a lazy blogger stealing research from forum members.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought it was all in good fun to be honest. Most of the ribbing wasn't even aimed at the OP.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

redseal said:


> Wow, you guys sure know how to welcome a new member! Is this some kind of initiation?! (I wonder is I spelled that right..)


Banned for not realizing that not one of the comments was aimed at you.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

slacker said:


> Forgot to accuse new member of posing as a lazy blogger stealing research from forum members.


I knew there was another!


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

So nobody actually posted TRM's explanation of his tiered savings. If you haven't found it yet, here it is.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Seriously, is TRM ok?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I believe he is working on his 5th tier. (you can never have enough tiers)


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

When you build this:









He will come!


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

And this whole time I was building Piers! Looks like I have to start again! BTW you could say this whole thread has moved me to tears!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm still in tears after doing our XIRR returns for 2011. Should have listened to Royal Mail and built three tiers of cash!


----------

